# Fresh Water Drain



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi,

I am trying to drain my fresh water tank. 
Not sure if it is the same for you but I have 2 Connectors coming out near the rear of my 25rss, if I open them all the way up and open the inside faucet I get nothing coming out. 
However, if I turn on the water pump while they are open it drains fine, is this normal????
Also is one the hot and one the cold. I dont get it.
Am I not looking at the right thing?
thanks for your help..

SurferZ


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

SurferZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to drain my fresh water tank.
> Not sure if it is the same for you but I have 2 Connectors coming out near the rear of my 25rss, if I open them all the way up and open the inside faucet I get nothing coming out.
> ...


On my 02 25RSS the fresh water tank drain is located on what would be the driver's side between the wheels. It should be about 18 inches to 2 feet from the edge of the trailer. It's one of those get down on the ground to get to it things...







The two drains in the back are the low point drains. I don't if other year models are the same. Hope this helps.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You should have 3 drains.

1 by itself for the fresh tank

2 close together for the hot and cold water.

The ones you are playing with are the Hot and cold water and you will only get a small amount of water from those unless, as you found out, you run the pump.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Great, I will have a look tomorrow for another fitting, thanks for you help!

Z


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ya know, I'm a woman, but pretty mechanically inclined, and I just noticed those "hangy-down things" when it was in the wash bay at the dealership, Friday!
I'm like, now what are those??? How'd they get there without me noticing??








Darlene action


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Ya know, I'm a woman, but pretty mechanically inclined, and I just noticed those "hangy-down things" when it was in the wash bay at the dealership, Friday!
> I'm like, now what are those???Â How'd they get there without me noticing??
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't your dealer discuss these with you during the PDI ?? --

Actually you will probably find out the hard way what all those little dangling water pipes do after about 6 months when your fresh water starts turning green from algea and bacteria from the tanks not being flushed and cleaned out and becoming a giant Petri dish ..


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, I'm a woman, but pretty mechanically inclined, and I just noticed those "hangy-down things" when it was in the wash bay at the dealership, Friday!
> ...


"_Rob, is he talking about our dishes?_ "
"_No Laura, that's PETRI not PETRIE._ "


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, I'm a woman, but pretty mechanically inclined, and I just noticed those "hangy-down things" when it was in the wash bay at the dealership, Friday!
> ...


Yuck!









Nice job making everyone here remember to bleach out their water tanks as we pull them out of winter storage.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

not to hijack this thread, but does anyone have the size of the endcaps for those water lines by any chance? I would like to find a couple for spares.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

On my 29BHS the fresh water tank is a valve that opens instead of two caps on the water. I t is located on the underside directly beneath the fill on the side in about two feet from the edge.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Bleach the tanks???







. Thanks for the new thought







. How much bleach would I pour into the tank, and it is mixed with water, or just straight. And where is the best place to put it in? Down the sink drain, or through the water fill at the side of the trailer. Thanks again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shaela21 said:


> Bleach the tanks???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do this when I de-winterize the Outback.

My plan (feedback welcomed)

1) Fill tanks and flush Antifreeze

2) Add about 10-12 oz. of bleach to a full water tank...let sit for 2 hours

3) Run water from each outlet until I smell bleach (hot and cold)...let sit for 2 hours

4) Drain tanks via all faucets.

5) Fill tank...drain tank

6) Fill tank....drain tank

7) Open beer and count down days until PNW Rally!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I would add one part to the Fill tank / Drain tank steps. Add about 1/2 cup of baking soda to the fresh tank when flushing out the system. It will rid your system of bleach and make it smell really clean.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How in the world did I forget that step?























Thanks Randy for catching that.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Did all that this weekend except for the Baking Soda. Gonna do one more flush then.

Thanks for all the good info.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> shaela21 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleach the tanks???
> ...


Thanks Oregon for the plan! We'll do this when we de-winterize. I'll also remember to add in the 1/2 cup of baking soda.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Something y'all might want to consider is using a bottle of lemon juice instead of the bleach. Does virtually the same thing without the chlorine ick!
Just go to the store and buy a (8-12 oz?) bottle, pour it in, fill the tank, run water through the lines for a bit, and let it sit for 24 hrs. Then drain and flush.

Scott


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

matty1 said:


> not to hijack this thread, but does anyone have the size of the endcaps for those water lines by any chance? I would like to find a couple for spares.
> [snapback]87562[/snapback]​


1/2" I took my fittings off and installed regular brass pex valves. No worries about the caps anymore.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, I'm a woman, but pretty mechanically inclined, and I just noticed those "hangy-down things" when it was in the wash bay at the dealership, Friday!
> ...


HI, GHOSTY, you elusive devil, you!








If you would mosy on over to "2006 severe problems", you'd find out my dealership hasn't done ANYTHING for me, to speak of, other than cause me a few more MIGRAINES!







Check it out!
Darlene action


----------

